# Nica Libre Potencia Double Robusto Cigar Review - Nicaraguan Bliss



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

This cigar is quite a bit different from the regular Nica Libre line. These kind of remind me of a Oliva V Series. There is a spicy, Nicaraguan t...

Read the full review here: Nica Libre Potencia Double Robusto Cigar Review - Nicaraguan Bliss


----------

